

Facebook (De) Friend Awkwardness - eintnohick

So I've noticed recently that a few people that I've been Facebook friends with are no longer friends. These are people that I'm not real good friends with but actually do hang out with from time to time via mutual friends. Every time I see one of them, I feel a mutual awkwardness.<p>I've read stories of FB friends disappearing due to the lack of db reliability and such so I'm not sure if either party actually de-friended the other.<p>Anyone else encounter this weird situation or have any insight about it? I can't think of any reason why any of these people would de-friend me.
======
AznHisoka
You care too much about what other people think... I defriended tons of
people, some I even see everyday. The awkwardness is created by you feeling
awkward about it. Just don't give a damn, and it's no longer awkward

~~~
headShrinker
This is a great answer for more than just FB defriending.

* awkwardness is created by you feeling awkward about it

I had a bad case of this for a long time, it still comes back from time to
time.

------
ajaymenonk
Think of it as you are reducing clutter in your personal life. If these people
are not really important, then they must not be really important. If someone
was really a good friend, they would definitely tell you what they feel about
it.

------
dllthomas
If you only see them occasionally, they were probably just cleaning up their
list. Stop being so sensitive.

------
Jstoffs
doesn't that option work the same as a file or something posted on somebody's
wall

------
yashchandra
"I can't think of any reason why any of these people would de-friend me." I am
actually on the opposite side. I have so many fb friends that I wonder if they
should actually be my friends on fb since I hardly havae any context remaining
with them (met them during college etc. but never kept in touch
afterwards).Yours is a nice problem to have.

